# Noise/Fan Control x850XT PE



## Baitaren (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi!

I have two problems.

First of all my x850XT PE stats making a terribly noise, high pitched, when i use fan control with ATI tool. Can i get rid of it cuz its buggin me.

Second of all, how do you turn on "default" settings with the fan. Couse i can't seem to find a way to turn of the override of the fans. Even if i uncheck the box, the fans operate in the way they did when they are overridden.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 16, 2005)

check the box "do not change pwm frequency" you might have to reboot


----------



## Baitaren (Jun 16, 2005)

And how do i use the default fan-setting?


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 16, 2005)

if the box "override fan speeds" is disabled, on the next reboot your fan will run at stock


----------

